# Modifier 51 with cath/stent



## dhusby (Jan 12, 2011)

Help!  Our claim scrubber is saying that the new cath codes need a modifier 51 when billed along with a stent.  However, I do not feel this is appropriate.  Opinions, anyone???


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 12, 2011)

dhusby said:


> Help!  Our claim scrubber is saying that the new cath codes need a modifier 51 when billed along with a stent.  However, I do not feel this is appropriate.  Opinions, anyone???



Was this cardiac cath or an arteriogram?  I think it should be modifier -59 since they are distinct procedures.

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## dhusby (Jan 12, 2011)

Cardiac cath.  And from other discussions I've seen, those that have looked at the NCCI edits feel the general consensus is that 59 would not be necessary either.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 12, 2011)

dhusby said:


> Cardiac cath.  And from other discussions I've seen, those that have looked at the NCCI edits feel the general consensus is that 59 would not be necessary either.



Either modifiers would not be necessary.

Jim


----------

